# will a silver dollar work



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

i was wondering if a group of 6 silver dollars would work with oscars ad blood red parrot fish


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

in a 300 gallon yes. What size tank you going for?


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

oscarlover43055 said:


> in a 300 gallon yes. What size tank you going for?


 :lol:


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Exactly how many O's?


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

even 1 is too many for that situation assuming it is the 55 in the OP sig.


----------



## interex216 (Jul 12, 2008)

I have 2 oscars with 2 silver dollars 5 africans a midas a golden severum and 2 plecos without any problems.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

interex216 said:


> I have 2 oscars with 2 silver dollars 5 africans a midas a golden severum and 2 plecos without any problems.


In a 55??


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

tannable75 said:


> even 1 is too many for that situation assuming it is the 55 in the OP sig.


If it _is _a 55, the Oscar should probably have *zero *tankmates - other than a snack here and there of course.


----------



## interex216 (Jul 12, 2008)

Where did a 55g come from??? i dont even have a 55, i have 2 40g breeder saltwater tanks and my 130g freshwater these guys are in so yea.......... hmm cant seem to upload a picture?


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

interex216 said:


> Where did a 55g come from??? i dont even have a 55, i have 2 40g breeder saltwater tanks and my 130g freshwater these guys are in so yea.......... hmm cant seem to upload a picture?


They're talking about the original poster, look in his sig.


----------

